# Honor AI camera discussion thread



## Digit-Brand (May 22, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000* & *up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*www.hihonor.com/global/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/honor10005pc.jpg 

During the launch of the Honor 10 on May 15, the company made a big deal about the way AI works its magic when taking pictures, enhancing the images taken by the camera setup even further.

In fact, the Honor 10 is more advanced than the AI used in the View 10 in 2 ways - _Advanced Scene Recognition_ & _Semantic Image Segmentation._

First off, is the more advanced scene recognition system that helps the phone’s AI recognise what exactly the camera looks at before it takes the shot. This lets the AI automatically apply the right settings to the picture before its taken.

So, the Honor View 10 could recognise 13 categories, which is pretty impressive. However, the Honor 10 can recognise 22. Some of the scenes include:

Fireworks
Waterfall
Cars
Cloud
Blue Sky
Nightsky
Flowers
*What new scenes do you want to be added in the next Honor camera? 

What extra features do you want Honor to incorporate in their next camera? Maybe, an audible warning when the photo doesn't look good? Or a refusal to take "duckfaces"?*

Post your comments to the 2 questions in this discussion thread.

Honor is keeping a close eye on this thread and may even implement some of the suggestions mentioned over here.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 *worth ₹30K and up to *₹70,000 PayTM money. *For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2018)

I'm interested in seeing how this "AI" camera feature would behave in a custom rom such as Lineage OS or Resurrection Remix. Also, does the phone supports Camera2 API by default (without needing to modify build.prop)?


----------



## dilipcybex (May 23, 2018)

How about taking a note from Google Clips' book and suggesting when to take a photo


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm interested in seeing how this "AI" camera feature would behave in a custom rom such as Lineage OS or Resurrection Remix. Also, does the phone supports Camera2 API by default (without needing to modify build.prop)?


This looks like a Honor specific feature and will perhaps not work on aftermarket ROMs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> This looks like a Honor specific feature and will perhaps not work on aftermarket ROMs.


Maybe, maybe not. Would depend on how honor has partitioned the phone for OS and proprietary blobs/codes.


----------



## Kaushik Halder (Jun 2, 2018)

In a word Honor's camera is fantastic.....I am excited to see what extra can do with AI capabilities of this device.


----------



## Sagar Khalasi (Jun 4, 2018)

Most important feature of new phones are only *the camera and battery life performance*.

If we can save more battery power with quick camera performance, It would be unique one in this whole smart phone industry.

One more thing, many times people getting very much problem with opening camera and click image at right time. We should have one camera button to click for image. Also we can put 3 blink to capture image.

New trends are going on voice commands. Put some basic command to capture image, take video, turn on portrait or bookeh mode.

Hope this will help you

Camera software should have lighting capture feature to capture photos in heavy rain and lighting cloulds.

Eye scanning for focus on where people watching and change angle for the camera view

Should have capture water reflection images

Camera understand type of user and give auto focus and suggestions while user try to capture image with AI data set.


----------



## Gaffi (Jun 10, 2018)

I would recommend rainy scene in it's upcoming camera
And an extra feature like on screen Hue color adjustment.....before clicking the pic


----------



## SAITEJA (Jun 10, 2018)

*If laser technology is added to AI camera, scenes like capturing moving objects will be perfect.
If we use ultrasonic sensors we can identify moving object around 3m...So,by combing the AI camera with ultrasonic sensors and laser technology many wonders will happen in smartphone camera department...
*I think in the future there will be multi camera as an example we says aperture adjusting cameras in s9 plus,there will be a day in which single camera is used to get ultimate photography instead of using dual cameras by having features like aperture adjusting,amphibious camera(having monochrome,optical zoom like features in single cam by using advanced AI) can be implemented to honor smartphones to enhance cameras by such innovation...


----------



## Sukhjeet (Jun 10, 2018)

I think the feature of low light photography can be enhanced to a great extent.


----------



## Maheshkumarn (Jun 10, 2018)

1 : As we Indians celebrate every occasions with some or the other candles... We want a scene mode for a candlelight.

2 : A different burst mode where we can choose the right shot captured and other shots are automatically deleted.


----------



## Shilajeet Banerjee (Jun 10, 2018)

It can have an AI feature like while using for a while then after some time it will be able to recognise or suggest according to the user's using and techniques what kinda angle or manual adjustments is needed to shoot just by opening the camera app and analyzing the scene for a while.


----------



## Yash5980 (Jun 11, 2018)

Including scenes is a real breakthrough. But what I would like to see is shoot the photo under different conditions like monochromatic lights or dazzling lights at disco or clicking pictures while in a speeding car. This will be the next breakthrough. What modern day cameras are lacking is the stability. These cameras (two or three lenses with whatever apertures they line it with) have been unable to remove the blurs through these photos. Also the data set for the recognition features needs to increase with every click any user takes. The picture may be clicked by one phone but the centralized feature should allow the cameras on all devices to learn and adapt. This will increase the potential of the camera exponentially. 

Talking about extra features I would like them either improve the EMUI or start using Stock Android under the AndroidOne program. The problem is that when honor adds the EMUI over the underlying features of the android, it becomes a little too much. The colors spread all over the screen are unable to provide the aesthetic look that has become like the core feature of the modern day phones. The whole point of the Material Design is to use the minimum number of colors or color combination to achieve the goal. And with the advent of Material Design 2.0, things have started to become way better. EMUI should only be used to improve only the backend detailing and not the UX of the frontend. Also I would like to Honor step into different horizons bringing first of the kind technologies to their phones. And the most important thing that I would like Honor to do is try different design features for different lineups of their phones and do not stick with the same basic design with cosmetic enhancements. Also I would like to see them adding features for wearable devices, with themselves introducing a range of such devices laced with AI and Deep Learning integrations. For example, the smartwatch by HUAWEI was really good. They cold make more devices under the hood of Honor.


----------



## Shilajeet Banerjee (Jun 11, 2018)

The ability to control the aperture manually. Not like the s9 having two fixed apertures f.1.5 and f 2.4. unlike that there should be a range like 1.5 to 4.0 so the user should be able to manually adjust each aperture in between these according to his needs and the scene he want to capture


----------



## Minion (Jun 11, 2018)

I  would like to have OIS in next honor flagship phone. Honor has been skipping this feature


----------



## VIJIT VISHNOI (Jun 11, 2018)

A new cam shutter and corner of the cam should be with metal design, a new function that anywhere a person can choose a backgroud(pic) of anywhere for clicking pick with change place from anywhere to anywhere, it should be clearty in zoom like without zoom,



_Edit - Raaabo: All caps removed_


----------



## umeshkumar874 (Jun 11, 2018)

Artificial intelligence is slowly making its way onto smartphones - and may be a staple feature on devices in 2018. Those Phones which use AI in all sorts of clever ways, from imaging and photography, to power efficiency, to security.  Honor 10 is one of the best flagship model with such advanced features. According their 22 categories I am suggesting here some more categories scenes like 
- Under the water images 
-blossom images 
- Parachute flying images
-Eagle flying high in the sky
- images from antarctica glacier 
-spider in the forest
-shark jumping in ocean.... !! etc. 

In the next gen artificial intelligence honor should add some cool features like this- 

- Smart notification- When a user set an app most important to use, the upcoming notifications of that app should be notified again and highlighted on the phone screen . It will be useful to not miss your preferred application notification. 

-Battery management- Honor should apply a better battery management when the power is low. When the battery is draining fast and reaches at different levels in smartphone like 100<80<50 and than critical 50<30<15 Phone should ask the user to which app you want to close or don't work in the background so that user can select 3-4 apps to close immediately to save his smartphone batter. 
I think these two ideas will help you guys.


----------



## Prajjwal (Jun 11, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000* & *up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *www.hihonor.com/global/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/honor10005pc.jpg
> 
> ...




Firstly, introducing AI to phones in such an impressive price is really appriciable.
As of now, i got to know that AI works on the camera appto detect the scenes and surrounding. But as the economist says, "demand never ends, everyone wants more" so do I.
I was thinking that there should be a software which:
1.  judges the user actions and accordingly present the output/result. 
2. Gives suggestions according to the surrounding and enviorenvir. Like in high temperature area it will suggest the user to be hydrated, to keep a water bottle with him/her. Etc


----------



## Pradeep Kumar H D (Jun 11, 2018)

Answer 
 q1) Mosquitoes
Q2) Next feature must be include "the "score percentage" and " skill percentage" for taken image so that we can improve the image quality and also compare our score with rest of the world" and now everyone can be a professional photographer.


----------



## Divyansh Rana (Jun 14, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000* & *up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *www.hihonor.com/global/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/honor10005pc.jpg
> 
> ...


Would like see AI to determine users sleep pattern and help him in getting sound sleep.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2018)

Pradeep Kumar H D said:


> Answer
> q1) Mosquitoes
> Q2) Next feature must be include "the "score percentage" and " skill percentage" for taken image so that we can improve the image quality and also compare our score with rest of the world" and now everyone can be a professional photographer.


Q1: You want to identify mosquitoes on a phone camera?
Q2: "Professional" photographers don't depend on an "AI" camera to take pictures. Wannabe "professionals" can just use Modded gcam on auto HDR+ mode and if needed use snapseed to edit images.


----------



## Ashutosh Rajput (Jun 16, 2018)

If its AI then it should recognise everything.
Like if i focus my camera on a tree then it should tell me what tree it is.


----------



## Minion (Jun 16, 2018)

Ashutosh Rajput said:


> If its AI then it should recognise everything.
> Like if i focus my camera on a tree then it should tell me what tree it is.


Nope, if it recognizes tree or plant it will apply predefined settings on photos to make it look better 

In simple words honor 10 will automatically post-processes images after recognizing what type subject


----------



## billubakra (Jun 16, 2018)

My friend got the P20 lite, very good and accurate camera. It needs a mode like scanner or something so that we can take good quality scanned photos of stuff.


----------



## Rakesh Sharma (Jun 16, 2018)

I would like next honor camera with 3D technology and taking pictures at 360° angle.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 16, 2018)

AI is improving day by day, the features of Honor 10 has can be improved by updating the ML model architecture using deep learning models etc, Camera features can be updated as well, as *Google *is doing with their pixel, if you can improve the camera performance in single lens using AI and ML as they did, you can incorporate the feature for the dual camera's as well increasing the whole new performance level.
Except that, I think Honor 10 has every effect that is needed, and yes that feature can help using audio beep to indicate the photo is out of frame or not good.


----------



## Prasad Kharkande (Jun 17, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000* & *up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *www.hihonor.com/global/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/honor10005pc.jpg
> 
> ...





Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000* & *up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> *www.hihonor.com/global/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/honor10005pc.jpg
> 
> ...


Now a days it’s a trend of mobiles have dual camera in which one of the camera captures the image whereas the other sense the depth on the image...

So I would suggest to have triple camera setup with AI imbedded into it. In triple camera setup we have first camera with low aperture second camera for depth sensing and third camera with high aperture.

So in this we can implement AI to sense the light around us ..So according it will choose the camera to capture the object. For example first camera with low aperture can be used for night photography with depth sense camera (2nd camera), third camera during day time with depth sense camera....

In this setup we can include machine learning where in a mobile camera tends to learn things according to user's usage...

AI can help to improve the image quality by having features like night mode, portrait mode, sports mode (to capture the moving objects)... (For those people who tend to auto settings of camera).

Manual mode should provide features like adjustment of shutter speeds, exposure, focus, ISO.... (Now a day some phones don’t provide the option of shutter speed adjustment.)

This was about the rear camera...

Now coming to front camera. It should include AI for face reconigation, and beautification modes which most of the phones have...

Last but not the least the phone should have a better battery performance with better camera performance...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2018)

Prasad Kharkande said:


> beautification modes which most of the phones have...


No. Just no. This is a bad idea and ruins the image.


----------



## ankushv (Jun 17, 2018)

OT 
How many of us actually use cameras that often . 
Except functions or birthdays etc. 
A better feature to have is a better  low light camera f1.8 or lesser with optical image stabilization . 
A better battery . 
A dual 4g capable  chipset . 
Easy to use form factor . 
Good speakers . 
And the feature in the phone we use most often , a direct  sunlight legible power effecient display . 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasad Kharkande (Jun 17, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No. Just no. This is a bad idea and ruins the image.


I agree with  you...but most of the times some people tend to use beautification modes...So it may be not required feature for many of them...but keeping in mind the required feature by minority user i thing that company should also consider their requirements....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2018)

Prasad Kharkande said:


> I agree with  you...but most of the times some people tend to use beautification modes...So it may be not required feature for many of them...but keeping in mind the required feature by minority user i thing that company should also consider their requirements....


If companies kept the requirements of "minority" users in mind, we won't have crap bloated crippled stock UIs or wafer thin phones with 2 hour battery life.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 18, 2018)

Divyansh Rana said:


> Would like see AI to determine users sleep pattern and help him in getting sound sleep.


I would like to see this AI identify criminals and gangsters and immediately send their location to all police officers.


----------



## Prasad Kharkande (Jun 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If companies kept the requirements of "minority" users in mind, we won't have crap bloated crippled stock UIs or wafer thin phones with 2 hour battery life.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


*I'm saying about the camera* and  "_not things like UI, Battery or some apps"_


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2018)

Prasad Kharkande said:


> *I'm saying about the camera* and  "_not things like UI, Battery or some apps"_


Well if someone uses the phone's camera 24*7, they should buy a dedicated camera instead.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 19, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I would like to see this AI identify criminals and gangsters and immediately send their location to all police officers.


If ministers are behind bars then who will run the government?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I would like to see this AI identify criminals and gangsters and immediately send their location to all police officers.





billubakra said:


> If ministers are behind bars then who will run the government?


     
Now that's the real world usage of AI. Hoping OEMs would market this feature instead of useless "beautify" mode and what not.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 19, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Now that's the real world usage of AI. Hoping OEMs would market this feature instead of useless "beautify" mode and what not.


As per the NSA leaks CIA, Mossad and other spy agencies are using this stuff. Very unlikely that it will come to phobes.


----------



## Sajal Halder (Jun 21, 2018)

*Scenes required: *

* Fog scenario

* Dark mode, its different from Night mode. Here no light is present. Flash should be on all the time. then focusing on the desired subject should work properly.
*
* *High humidity mode, sometimes areas specially in beach or during rainfall the glass of lens becomes whitish from inside. Need to take proper action to make sure that doesn't happen or image shout be optimized specially for that type scenarios.

* Group mode. The dual picture we get from dual camera have limitations like the focus part is small. During focusing other body parts gets blurred which is suitable only for close photos or portraits. But in this mode phone should recognize all the subjects then takes multiple photos taking different body parts in focus and then merge them into one picture so that all parts of subjects. Or we can manually add the places of focus for head arms legs like the way we d it with eyes and lips in several beauty apps. This way we can get a step closer to the pictures taken with the original DSLR camera.

* Single subject DSLR mode. This is similar to the above mode but the point of focuses are of single subject. Again closer to DSLR camera.

* During group picture ( no groupie), front camera should also take pictures and there should be an option to position his face in the group. like between two people.

*For Video capture*

* 4K or full HD slo mo video capture at high FPS. Also, user must be allowed to mark the portion of the video which he want to see in slo mo and he must be allowed to convert it to other video format. like eg. mp4.

* *Sync mode.* This is a very cool and unique mode I would like to suggest. In this mode, the FPS of capturing the video should be synced with the subject in such a way that it would look still. For eg, wheels of vehicles, wings of bird. AI should understand the part of subject (manual is good to). After capturing the video the wheels of car would look still but the car is still moving. or the bird is flying but the wings are always open and stationary. ( I know their speed varies so after capturing, processing is required to eliminate blurred and different frames from the final video). Must be allowed to convert it to other video format. like eg. mp4.

* *Still mode*. another cool mode: Here the whole frame should be still only the moving parts of the subject should be moving. Like the the car, road, trees ..all are stationary objects. But the wheels of the car is moving. A candid campfire scene where the everyone is stationary like except the fire. This can be done if AI or the user can select the portion of the video which should be moving and rest the parts can be selected from any suitable frame of the captured video. Must be allowed to convert it .gif format.

* AI should recognize all the above scenario. Or at least give prompt to apply suitable scenario/mode. 
* In the main display where we press the shutter button AI should show live preview in a small window showing the output might come after applying the AI suggested mode. Without disturbing the current scene I am capturing.
* AI should suggest to tag the people captured in the video or picture in social media by recognizing their face. 
* AI should understand and suggest not to take identical pictures.
*AI must allow us to use multiple modes in single picture. 
* AI should show us the best possible outcomes of a picture if edited.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2018)

Sajal Halder said:


> * AI should recognize all the above scenario. Or at least give prompt to apply suitable scenario/mode.
> * In the main display where we press the shutter button AI should show live preview in a small window showing the output might come after applying the AI suggested mode. Without disturbing the current scene I am capturing.
> * AI should suggest to tag the people captured in the video or picture in social media by recognizing their face.
> * AI should understand and suggest not to take identical pictures.[/SIZE]
> ...


You need Jarvis and/or Iron Man's armor. A phone's AI isn't designed for these many complicated tasks at once.


----------



## Sajal Halder (Jun 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You need Jarvis and/or Iron Man's armor. A phone's AI isn't designed for these many complicated tasks at once.



I was suppose to give ideas about camera AI. Having Jarvis is like having an assistant who works not only camera. (By the way, Marvel got idea of Jarvis from Alfred of Batman, just modified from human to AI)


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2018)

Good job Honor
Huawei P20 Pro update adds 960fps slow motion like Galaxy S9
Now take away the notch from the next phone please


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Now that's the real world usage of AI. Hoping OEMs would market this feature instead of useless "beautify" mode and what not.


haha! , you wanna breach everyone's privacy. Don't think of AI as movie stuff that's totally undone, you need to think about AI being in every restriction plus a practical approach in solving the real-world problem.


----------



## Deepankur19 (Jun 26, 2018)

To me first is OIS AND EIS made class leadin using AI to eliminate the juggle in the video capture.

Second, there should be a native mode of taking pics which captures raw images in order to depict and show the world what AI is changing in the image captured by you


----------



## Karthik Popli (Jun 27, 2018)

Its a good thing to know that Honor has been using AI camera. As mentioned about some visuals that it can recognize. What if Honor AI camera's work itself as some converter for images. Suppose there is some driving license and I want to scanned PDF document of it. For that I have to go online on some XYZ website and have to upload image first and then scan and convert it to pdf. What If there is some inbuilt feature in Honor, So person don't have to waste much time on internet. As the option will be available to save the image as PDF format directly.

Also It will be much good thing if 3D picture feature is included in the next Honor devices. A person can get a 3D view image of any scenario just in a click.

A camera can be used for law enforcement purpose to stop crime as well. I will tell the idea about it. If you interested to know.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2018)

Karthik Popli said:


> Suppose there is some driving license and I want to scanned PDF document of it. For that I have to go online on some XYZ website and have to upload image first and then scan and convert it to pdf. What If there is some inbuilt feature in Honor, So person don't have to waste much time on internet. As the option will be available to save the image as PDF format directly.
> .


Use cam scanner


----------



## Joyetam (Jun 29, 2018)

Implementing AI and Machine learning algorithm in order to identify objects and convert identification result to the audio signal so that even a blind person can listen to it. This way a mobile camera phone can be used as a 'virtual eye' for a blind person. Adding to it, it is possible to use sensors in camera phone which can identify objects in the night too even when flashlight of camera/torch is off.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 29, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Good job Honor
> Huawei P20 Pro update adds 960fps slow motion like Galaxy S9
> Now take away the notch from the next phone please


Slow motion is still a gimmick. They should improve static picture quality to be like S9. Thier AI is stupid and not helping them at all.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Slow motion is still a gimmick. They should improve static picture quality to be like S9. Thier AI is stupid and not helping them at all.


Slow motion @960fps is gimmick? How come? Can't comment about the rest though.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 29, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Slow motion @960fps is gimmick? How come? Can't comment about the rest though.


How many people buy a phone for taking slow motion videos only mainly? And those who actually do, they don't use it everytime.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> How many people buy a phone for taking slow motion videos only mainly? And those who actually do, they don't use it everytime.


It has become a trend like selfies. Moreover Samsung/Honor have made it good and its not a gimmick anymore.


----------



## Akshat Goyal (Jun 29, 2018)

Honor next camera feature should have better low-light photography also indoor photography along with the recognition feature.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 29, 2018)

billubakra said:


> It has become a trend like selfies. Moreover Samsung/Honor have made it good and its not a gimmick anymore.


Okay but what about the actual camera for taking still pics? Why can't they improve it by update?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 29, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Okay but what about the actual camera for taking still pics? Why can't they improve it by update?


Because then they would need to buy better camera hardware, remove emui, take help from google and let Gcam do its work.

You can't "update" the hardware using an OTA.


----------



## Minion (Jul 2, 2018)

billubakra said:


> If ministers are behind bars then who will run the government?


You are forgetting something no rules are there for ministers they are only applicable for normal peoples


----------



## billubakra (Jul 2, 2018)

Minion said:


> You are forgetting something no rules are there for ministers they are only applicable for normal peoples


My that reply was an answer to this-
_I would like to see this AI identify criminals and gangsters and immediately send their location to all police officers._
And you are right. No rules for them only for us.


----------



## PUSHPENDRA Sagar (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice feature in this phone. I think Honor will kill the rest of the company with this feature.


----------



## Kamlesh P (Jul 3, 2018)

Regarding the new scene recognition to be incorporated, I'd suggest "cityline" which is skyscrappers or series of skyscrappers of a metro city.

Regarding new AI feature, I'd suggest "real time jitter control" which reduces the shakiness of the camera while taking snaps or videos hand held. This helps prevent blurred pics which happens more often in high resolution snaps or shaky videos during recording.

This can evolve into a whole new feature of taking smooth videos in cinema quality (cinema motion).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

Kamlesh P said:


> This can evolve into a whole new feature of taking smooth videos in cinema quality (cinema motion).


Movies/cinema framerate is 24 fps and I would much rather have 4k60, 1080p240, 720p480 modes without any time limits than getting 24 fps video mode.


----------



## Minion (Jul 3, 2018)

Kamlesh P said:


> Regarding the new scene recognition to be incorporated, I'd suggest "cityline" which is skyscrappers or series of skyscrappers of a metro city.
> 
> Regarding new AI feature, I'd suggest "real time jitter control" which reduces the shakiness of the camera while taking snaps or videos hand held. This helps prevent blurred pics which happens more often in high resolution snaps or shaky videos during recording.
> 
> This can evolve into a whole new feature of taking smooth videos in cinema quality (cinema motion).



OIS and EIS are used for removing shakiness sadly OIS is not present in honor 10


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yea, AI can't replace EIS or OIS.


----------



## owais007 (Jul 6, 2018)

Add Sports Scene Mode, the one which really works not like the fake ones mentioned in other devices if you're serious enough to this thread.
A feature in camera which would automatically detect Golden rule/Fibonacci series/rule of thirds in any scene or normal mode.

 A camera with Large aperture and bigger sensor size, A dedicated key to lock focus and control shutter speed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Giridharan7 said:


> There is a problem with honor 10 that is when you shoot in 1080p in 60fps the video becomes a blurry a bit


There is no OIS.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 8, 2018)

Honor's camera is fantastic.....I am excited to see what extra can do with AI capabilities of this device.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2018)

One of the best AI's. Got a chance to check someone p20 lite and the camera is really good with multiple options.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> One of the best AI's. Got a chance to check someone p20 lite and the camera is really good with multiple options.


Does it performs equally well with "AI" turned off?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does it performs equally well with "AI" turned off?


If you know how to play with settings then yes otherwise auto mode is always there.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Can it do maths calculations or answer anything by seeing on the camera app? I have read about that feature in some old articel.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 15, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Can it do maths calculations or answer anything by seeing on the camera app? I have read about that feature in some old articel.


There are other apps for this purpose. Afaik AI camera is just for good shots.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> There are other apps for this purpose. Afaik AI camera is just for good shots.


Then how is it intelligent when it cannot solve maths problems? It should be solve them easily.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 15, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Then how is it intelligent when it cannot solve maths problems? It should be solve them easily.


Yes AI is not intelligent as it cannot help me make a billion dollars either.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 16, 2018)

The camera module protrudes out of the body shell of the device as well that makes it go a little off balance when you place it on a table. Interestingly, Honor wants to highlight the AI (Artificial Intelligence) capabilities of the camera and just overdid the AI Camera branding on the back (Top Left) of the device.


----------



## Arslan Hasan (Jul 19, 2018)

Since i am a big foodie and a nature enthusiast i'd love honor to incoporate a food and a nature mode the very next time .
Also to mention the camera needs a hell lot of hardware and software improvements like a smaller appeture like a 1.7 or a 1.8 plus OIS . While in the software department a better image processing software would be helpful.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The camera module protrudes out of the body shell of the device as well that makes it go a little off balance when you place it on a table.


They could've made a higher capacity battery to flatten out the back, but I guess their motto is "wafer thin phones are better".


----------



## Arunmozhi (Jul 25, 2018)

i say instead of a notch for camera and speaker use under the screen camera with transparent display and capability to capture pic while the screen refreshes and surface speakers


----------



## Arunmozhi (Jul 25, 2018)

AI can be use to improve natural language detection and use it for other purposes


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 28, 2018)

umeshkumar874 said:


> - Smart notification- When a user set an app most important to use, the upcoming notifications of that app should be notified again and highlighted on the phone screen . It will be useful to not miss your preferred application notification.
> 
> -Battery management- Honor should apply a better battery management when the power is low. When the battery is draining fast and reaches at different levels in smartphone like 100<80<50 and than critical 50<30<15 Phone should ask the user to which app you want to close or don't work in the background so that user can select 3-4 apps to close immediately to save his smartphone batter.
> I think these two ideas will help you guys.


I guess it's already in the market!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 28, 2018)

Shilajeet Banerjee said:


> It can have an AI feature like while using for a while then after some time it will be able to recognise or suggest according to the user's using and techniques what kinda angle or manual adjustments is needed to shoot just by opening the camera app and analyzing the scene for a while.


Thant's what TPU is made to do!


----------



## Guiltysammy (Jul 31, 2018)

HONOR 10 REALLY HAS A PREDATOR CAMERA WITH AI THAT CAN MAKE OTHER MOBILES OF SAME RANGE DO THIS 
AS I PERSONALLY A USER OF HONOR PHONES CAN SAY THAT UNTILL NOW I HAVE NEVER SEEN A BETTER PHONE THAN IT
U WILL FALL IN LOVE WITH THE PHONE IF U SEE THESE FEATURES


----------



## billubakra (Aug 1, 2018)

Guiltysammy said:


> HONOR 10 REALLY HAS A PREDATOR CAMERA WITH AI THAT CAN MAKE OTHER MOBILES OF SAME RANGE DO THIS
> AS I PERSONALLY A USER OF HONOR PHONES CAN SAY THAT UNTILL NOW I HAVE NEVER SEEN A BETTER PHONE THAN IT
> U WILL FALL IN LOVE WITH THE PHONE IF U SEE THESE FEATURESView attachment 17567


Post some sample photos.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

Guiltysammy said:


> HONOR 10 REALLY HAS A PREDATOR CAMERA WITH AI THAT CAN MAKE OTHER MOBILES OF SAME RANGE DO THIS
> AS I PERSONALLY A USER OF HONOR PHONES CAN SAY THAT UNTILL NOW I HAVE NEVER SEEN A BETTER PHONE THAN IT
> U WILL FALL IN LOVE WITH THE PHONE IF U SEE THESE FEATURES



I hope you got your caps lock button fixed. 
Every other android OEM is still far behind Google and Samsung with regards to post processing. Having stupid number of "features" won't do anything if it can't even do what it is meant to, i.e. take good photos.


----------



## GiridharanAnna (Aug 4, 2018)

Colours look nice and gud. Pics are sharp, not blur.


----------



## DavinderChopda (Aug 4, 2018)

AI doing wonders on pics. Good phone price.


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 6, 2018)

Huawei is using AI to let you capture good photos that are sharp, crisp and punchy. The on-device machine learning (ML), thanks to the Kirin 970 SoC and dedicated NPU, is capable of real-time recognition of 500+ scenarios in 22 different categories.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 9, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Huawei is using AI to let you capture good photos that are sharp, crisp and punchy. The on-device machine learning (ML), thanks to the Kirin 970 SoC and dedicated NPU, is capable of real-time recognition of 500+ scenarios in 22 different categories.


I hope this AI can catch up to samsung galaxy and google pixle for camera pics quality someday.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 9, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I hope this AI can catch up to samsung galaxy and google pixle for camera pics quality someday.


Where do you think the Galaxy's and the Pixels will be the day AI catches their present self?


----------



## guruprasad (Aug 11, 2018)

AI camera is new technology in honor phones. I like the pics. Colours are glorious.


----------



## vamsikrishna (Aug 11, 2018)

Honor 10 ai camera is best in price. Please make it more best than Google Pixel and Samsung S9+


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Where do you think the Galaxy's and the Pixels will be the day AI catches their present self?


Why would anybody compare an ok post processing to superior hardware and software from Google and Samsung?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I hope this AI can catch up to samsung galaxy and google pixle for camera pics quality someday.


Can't unless Honor replaces EMUI with Google's software and samsung's camera hardware.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Where do you think the Galaxy's and the Pixels will be the day AI catches their present self?


They will be in a galaxy far, far away


----------



## billubakra (Aug 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why would anybody compare an ok post processing to superior hardware and software from Google and Samsung?



The guy whom I replied to, compared it.


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

Can you give ai camera to 6x?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

I think they will somehow reach level of Google Pixel camera but so will other manufacturers.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 19, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I think they will somehow reach level of Google Pixel camera but so will other manufacturers.


Where do you think Google will be, when they reach their current level?


----------



## Vinanka (Aug 24, 2018)

What AI we are talking about, Its been old? so come up with new and latest?


----------



## Vinanka (Aug 24, 2018)

Besides AI, there are other important features we should check before buying any handset?


----------



## Vinanka (Aug 24, 2018)

On the name of AI, they are capturing all your personal information and also, all your information which you keep in your handset. They are just trying to play with our privacy but we do not care of that therefore we should do that.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 24, 2018)

Vinanka said:


> What AI we are talking about, Its been old? so come up with new and latest?


Like?


Vinanka said:


> On the name of AI, they are capturing all your personal information and also, all your information which you keep in your handset. They are just trying to play with our privacy but we do not care of that therefore we should do that.


I think most of the apps are also doing that. Maybe you need an Ed Snowden phone.


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

Honor AI gives better pic.


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

Can Honor AI beat Pixel camera?


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

I think pixel phones have best camera.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Vinanka said:


> Besides AI, there are other important features we should check before buying any handset?


AI is not at all important. Check for hardware and software. Watch reviews from reputed reviewers and make sure there is some support on xda because you never know when you'd find an annoying bug.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Vinanka said:


> On the name of AI, they are capturing all your personal information and also, all your information which you keep in your handset. They are just trying to play with our privacy but we do not care of that therefore we should do that.


The moment you came online for the first time, you lost some personal information. Privacy is a myth as a whole unless you start living like a monk in a monastery.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

Vinanka said:


> What AI we are talking about, Its been old? so come up with new and latest?


It is their "AI" camera which can still not beat picture quality from Pixels and S9s.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 25, 2018)

Vinanka said:


> What AI we are talking about, Its been old? so come up with new and latest?


This AI can know when you want to throw your phone into dustbin because of lag and frustrstion.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 25, 2018)

Vinanka said:


> Besides AI, there are other important features we should check before buying any handset?


Warranty and how to operate it.


----------



## JasmineRoza (Sep 1, 2018)

Can Honor release this AI camera app on Google play store?


----------



## PranoyRoy (Sep 1, 2018)

While some people like natural pics, some like oversaturated and artificial looking ones done by AI.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 1, 2018)

JasmineRoza said:


> Can Honor release this AI camera app on Google play store?


I doubt that it can be ported to other phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

JasmineRoza said:


> Can Honor release this AI camera app on Google play store?


They can but I don't think it'll work properly with non Honor/Huawei devices.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 9, 2018)

Huawei is using AI to let you capture good photos that are sharp, crisp and punchy. The on-device machine learning (ML), thanks to the Kirin 970 SoC and dedicated NPU, is capable of real-time recognition of 500+ scenarios in 22 different categories. For instance, it can recognize pets such as dogs and cats, food, sky, clouds, monuments and more


----------



## billubakra (Sep 10, 2018)

Moat of the users are copy pasting stuff just for the vouchers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Huawei is using AI to let you capture good photos that are sharp, crisp and punchy. The on-device machine learning (ML), thanks to the Kirin 970 SoC and dedicated NPU, is capable of real-time recognition of 500+ scenarios in 22 different categories. For instance, it can recognize pets such as dogs and cats, food, sky, clouds, monuments and more


We should ask for better hardware instead of bloated camera app which is bloated with 1000s of "filters".


----------



## billubakra (Sep 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> We should ask for better hardware instead of bloated camera app which is bloated with 1000s of "filters".


No need of replying to this copy paster.


----------



## Manoranjan (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice phone..I have been using a while .


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Moat of the users are copy pasting stuff just for the vouchers.


Just 1 apparently


----------



## pooja chawla (Sep 15, 2018)

The best way to save battery and charge fast is to switch off mobile phone and it will be charged so fast within few minute's


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Just 1 apparently


Look at the comment below, if not copy paste then just crap.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Look at the comment below, if not copy paste then just crap.


Seems like the same person created a new account


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Seems like the same person created a new account


Someone needs to tell him that accounts by the name of girls won't fetch more cashback.


----------



## JackRyan (Sep 15, 2018)

Honor 7C supports Honor camera AI or not?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

pooja chawla said:


> The best way to save battery and charge fast is to switch off mobile phone and it will be charged so fast within few minute's


Then you can't use the phone while charging. It makes no sense, it isn't an EV.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

JackRyan said:


> Honor 7C supports Honor camera AI or not?


7c lacks the hardware to do those "AI" tasks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Someone needs to tell him that accounts by the name of girls won't fetch more cashback.


lol


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Someone needs to tell him that accounts by the name of girls won't fetch more cashback.


Yeah exactly bro. This is not facebook, instagram or twitter.


----------



## Siddharth parmar (Nov 17, 2018)

Sunset or sunrise or underwater scenes would enhance the photos more. And now the new feautre to the camera to be added is that it should take the pictures automatically by recognizing the particular action in front of the camera like saying cheezz or showing palm etc for better and fast pictures.


----------

